# Color preference



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I know that color is supposed to be the last thing on the list for choosing a dog. Did you get the color that you wanted? If you did not, I am sure you love your dog! Did your preference then change? Or, do you still want one of another color? Did you buy another to get the color that you wanted?

Just curious! How much does color matter to you personally?:beauty:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

My favorite is a black , than white with perfect pigmentation (dark skin and eyes ). 

Lately though black and white Parti catches my eye , no matter how much I resist LMAO - there is something special about wonderfully groomed parti !!!!

I do not think I could pass the color preference when purchasing a puppy, no matter how "shallow" it actually is *sigh 

Back also has a "sentimental" value for me - my first spoo was black <3 <3 <3


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> My favorite is a black , than white with perfect pigmentation (dark skin and eyes ).
> 
> Lately though black and white Parti catches my eye , no matter how much I resist LMAO - there is something special about wonderfully groomed parti !!!!
> 
> ...


My childhood mini was brown. (In picture) But, I am really favoring apricots!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I got just about what I wanted.  
Whites are my absolute favorites, and I got a cream. I know that color shouldn't be a deciding factor in a dog, but frankly, I really didn't want a black or brown spoo, which were the other pups in Desmond's litter. Desmond's pigmentation isn't what I would want on a white dog (brown nose, eyes, eye rims, and nails) but I think it looks great on him with the biscuit tones in his fur. 
Color, unfortunately, is quite a deciding factor for me in dogs. Looks are very important to me, but I want a dog which looks the part and is also compatible with me personality-wise.


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

My apricot boy Rusty was from a rescue so it nothing to do with color. Love his color though! My sons wanted a black one so our 2nd we chose black, Coleson.

My want has more to do with sex rather than color. I want a girl so I can do the prissy doo's lol Not sure that the boy Spoos would appreciate prissy doo's!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not picky with color, though my dream is to own a black male (success!) and a white/light colored female.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope, i wanted a black standard. I think ill keep him anyways though! 

I dont know what color i want next (im pretty sure i know what colors i dont want). Im willing to compromise on color if i like the breeding though.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I wanted a white and nothing but a white. But I'm a groomer and one of the big reasons I wanted a spoo was to groom and do creative grooms (ie colour her!) so white was very much a necessity for me... Though in saying that it was only a co-incidence that i even got Paris though, and I didn't go out to find her, so it worked out well! LOL!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I had absolutely no preference when it came to color, but I love my black girl. I don't know, I'm all about the personality. If the personality was there and I really had to choose I'd probably go with silver.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> I wanted a white and nothing but a white. But I'm a groomer and one of the big reasons I wanted a spoo was to groom and do creative grooms (ie colour her!) so white was very much a necessity for me... Though in saying that it was only a co-incidence that i even got Paris though, and I didn't go out to find her, so it worked out well! LOL!


How did you acquire your lovely dog? Did you find out about her through your business?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My favorite is white, and now I am the proud owner of a white boy  I also have 2 blacks and one apricot. I was never going to have a black dog, well I guess I was wrong


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

When I went to pick up my first spoo I had my heart set on Red,my breeder had a puppy all pick out for me and all the other puppy were spoken for when I went to get her. 
To my surprise when I got there and he brought the puppy out he also had an Apricot he did not tell me about because I was set on Red,well I have to say that little Apricot stole my heart from first site and my Sonja has been the love of my life ever since. So I would have to say I was defiantly not color blind.

I also had a brown toy growing up that I adored, so now I also have 2 browns & 2 blacks would love a white but my hubby said if I bring another dog in our house he is leaving bye,bye hubby ha,ha just kidding I happy with what I have husband and dogs.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

color was a bigger deal for me than it should have been perhaps. I didn't get exactly what I wanted with Jazz so yes I did go and get another poodle to fit the bill, BUT that wasn't the only reason we added Saleen. Jazz really kind of seemed like she would do well with a playmate more her size b/c the little dogs were not impressed with her attempts to play with them  

When I saw Jazz she was advertised as white, but she is a creme. *shrugs* she was sold to he first owner as an apricot. By the time I got her she was on owner number 2 and headed for the shelter so she's a rescue. From day one though I wanted a silver, have ALWAYS loved silvers. Jazz just happened to come up first and something about her spoke to me (and my next choice was white) so of course we adopted her. 

I was going to adopt a brown puppy when we were looking for another poodle but backed out of that because one of the two colors I can't stand is that faded brown and I couldn't determine whether this puppy would stay brown and strongly suspected it would not. My husband didn't care for the color either and knew that I would probably be bugging him for a silver at some point in the nearer than he liked future so when I found Saleen and she was a girl and available Silver it was and we took a pass on the brown puppy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I planned on brown, but like WonderPup I am not sure about the silvery brown so many clear to. While I was researching breeders I kept coming across lovely red and apricot dogs, and loved all the shades. It was Poppy herself that convinced me, though - I hope she stays a reasonably dark apricot, but love her for herself no matter what colour she ends up. I cannot get over my prejudices about parti coloured poodles though - no matter how pretty, I cannot imagine deliberately breeding for a non-solid colour, any more than I would deliberately breed for a mismarked papillon.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought I wanted an apricot or a brown, we got black. Captain is a joy though, so I guess not a big deal. My next poodle is going to be white with dark pigment and skin, and female. I am not adding another male to my house :lol:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Skye said:


> How did you acquire your lovely dog? Did you find out about her through your business?


check out here: Paris' Story cos it's rather a long story and deserved it's own thread!!! lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am very happy to have and breed reds. They are a challenge and I am up for that. So very happy to now have Quincy as part of our breeding program because that is where my roots are. Growing up surrounded by show blacks, this just feels right. And I can feel my Mom smiling knowing some of the money I inherited from her was used to get this little guy. We are super excited to see what breeding Quincy to one of our deep red ladies brings to us.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

being a pattern breeder, I thought I would base my choices on colors/pattern. But in the end I always chose the dogs I think is best, regardless of color.

If there were two equal dogs, then color might come into play.

there is nothing wrong with wanting a specific color. I like silver, probably because the first poodles I ever had contact with were Sassafras lines. Those faces would melt your heart!!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

I love all the colors but I am a parti girl! There is just something about them that takes my breath away!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I had my heart set on an apricot. I contacted two well-regarded breeders, one of whom had a litter of silver minis "on the ground." The second breeder was awaiting the arrival of an apricot litter, which was born a few hours after I contacted her.

I went to see the silvers and it was love at first sight! I fell in love first with the dam, Lady Liberty, then the maternal grandmother, Silver Suede. I am delighted with my silver mini Chagall's appearance, temperament and size. 

I don't know what color poodle I'll get next, all I know is the only dogs I'll ever have from here on out will be poodles. If pressed on this, I suppose I'd still love an apricot, or a brown, or a black........


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I love love love the whites with perfect pigmentation. However, I get no say in color since temperament and health are so much more important in my case (for a service dog).


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I did a little research on colors and their temperments so I clearly wanted a black as my "starter poodle".....my first choice, now that I am around a lot of dogs are by FAR the silvers. I love them all but I prefer the faces and eyes of silvers.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I did a little research on colors and their temperments so I clearly wanted a black as my "starter poodle".....my first choice, now that I am around a lot of dogs are by FAR the silvers. I love them all but I prefer the faces and eyes of silvers.


Yes, I am wanting an apricot, but the silvers are my next preference! They are so beautiful! Then, whites, since it would be fun to add a bit of color here and there....my first poodle was a brown, so I could probably fall for another brown, (although there will never be another "Mindy"!!!) black is actually my last choice. But, I have seen some "studies" that claim the blacks have the best/most desirable traits. I finally talked my husband into getting a poodle, and he likes black! I have had several pets at one time, (now, I have none!) so if I don't get my pick the first time, I am planning on owning 2 (at least!) anyhow!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I was determined to have a brown, and it just happened to work out perfectly for me! But I would have happy with any color puppy who was bred well and had the personality I was looking for.

flyingduster-your story about Paris is amazing!! You are so lucky to have each other!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> check out here: Paris' Story cos it's rather a long story and deserved it's own thread!!! lol


Wow. I am crying! That is such an awesome story! You needed one another! Thank you so much for the link to your story, I just absolutely loved it!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love that paris story. very touching. i am so glad she's your forever friend and you are hers. 

i've always loved darker dogs (had a solid black german shepherd & he was GORGEOUS!!!) and when spoo searching i wanted black, but i would take whomever was meant to be my baby. 

Temperance picked me. When i went to the breeders, the only thing i cared for was a female. So she had the females all together. Temperance kept coming over to me. The rest just did their thing, but she picked me.

I still love the blacks, and lean towards them, but I saw this red standard male yesterday at market. He was striking, a very rich red.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am getting a black mini next month. I got in touch with a breeder and she had a black puppy. However, I am pretty sure that if I went to see a litter of puppies with my heart set on a certain colour -- once I got there I could easily change my mind if a puppy of another colour captured my heart - just like someone else said.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I wanted a black, then when that didn't seem to be working out expanded out to silver, blue and white/ cream. I ended up with a black in the end, so it just took some patience on my part. I don't think there's anything wrong with going after the colour you like, as long as you don't sacrifice other important things like health and temperament.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yup, since mini's seem to be a little harder to find, I am trying to have an open mind! Just looking for an awesome breeder that does all of the health testing, and is good at communicating! There are so many pretty colors...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> check out here: Paris' Story cos it's rather a long story and deserved it's own thread!!! lol


I clapped out loud (with wet hands, from wiping my crying eyes!) when I finished reading Paris' story! This is a love story better than any other. I go back and forth about fate and destiny being the drivers of life, versus chance and randomness, but in this case, I have complete faith that Paris & FD were meant for one another and nothing on this earth could have changed that.

Woohoo for happy endings and great, white poodle love!! I will now admit it: I have a raging crush on Paris--she would look darling walking side-by-side with my Chagall!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> check out here: Paris' Story cos it's rather a long story and deserved it's own thread!!! lol


That is fantastic FD!!! It is obvious when watching video of you two together that you are her world. She wants so badly to please you and make you smile. I love seeing what you have together.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I feel good today! I read the whole story about FD and Paris. It was meant to be; I'm sure. I had never seen the story before so I am happy that you posted the link here. 
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_As far as color goes, I love blacks and whites and a well marked party (for a pet; not breeding). But, my first criteria is temperament above all else as I want spoos who are outgoing, loving with all people and animals, curious about their world, and have a mind to work. This is what I want in my spoos and what I want to breed. I know I would love any color spoo who possessed these qualities._
_
Down the road a bit I will be looking for a white bitch with these qualities and I dream about the day that this will finally happen._


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> check out here: Paris' Story cos it's rather a long story and deserved it's own thread!!! lol


Paris' story is so wonderful! I was crying by the time I got to the end. She was obviously meant to find you.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My husband really wanted a black and I do love the blacks, I think they are just gorgeous, so that's what we ended up with. However, I love so many different colors of poodles, pretty much any color that has black pigment. I would love a silver or red someday. A co-worker has a red mini and he is just beautiful.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

In my experience with poodles my suspicions about color have been confirmed after talking to many breeders and owners overall....different colors tend to have different personalities. Of course there are exceptions but its nice to know what you can possibly expect when choosing color. 

I grew up with a black mini. I however love and will always love the whites. I am so drawn to them and I love being able to see their expressions better. I love to take picures too so whites defiantely stand out better to me. I can appreciate all colors though and if I could...I'd own one of every color! lol

I can't wait though to breed my wonderful blue girl in a year or so...I hope to find a special white girl in her litter=) *dreams*


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

My favorite color was white but then I saw the reds :beauty (2): and is now my favorite color, white is second.

I had the luck to get a red boy :biggrin1:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Black is my first choice, I guess because both of my childhood poodles were black. Red is my second choice, followed by white, blue and silver.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I now have a silver mini. I like the red too.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

When I got Maddy, I wanted a black girl. There were two in the litter, and the breeder told me that Maddy may well be a blue, not black. The other girl was inky black, but there was something about Maddy I couldn't resist. Well, Maddy's such a fabulous girl, I'm not the least bit blue that she isn't black! lol Then I got Beau, a rehome who was, in reality, a rescue, and he is a cream. Such a sweet and affectionate boy, you can't help but love him! Lucia was a surprise out've the blue, and my dream SPoodle in terms of temperament, personality, brains, and color - inky black! 

But then, I wouldn't mind having one in every color!


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

The first Standard Poodle that really caught my eye was a stunning blue boy. I especially love the gun metal grey, but I've heard that it can be very hard to find one that clears evenly. My second choice (choices) would be black or red.

However, once your heart is taken it really won't matter what color the dear is, will it?


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i really didn't know enough about poodle colors before buying my first and only standard, mochi. i preferred a light color, my husband wanted a black one. well we only know of one reputable standard breeder in HK and he breeds only whites, silvers, and blues! just so happens that the litter we were picking from had only silvers and blues. by the time it was our turn, there were only 2 blue girls left. we love her to bits and although i knew little about blue poodles when i got her, i appreciate her color more and more!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

poodleholic said:


> When I got Maddy, I wanted a black girl. There were two in the litter, and the breeder told me that Maddy may well be a blue, not black. The other girl was inky black, but there was something about Maddy I couldn't resist. Well, Maddy's such a fabulous girl, I'm not the least bit blue that she isn't black! lol Then I got Beau, a rehome who was, in reality, a rescue, and he is a cream. Such a sweet and affectionate boy, you can't help but love him! Lucia was a surprise out've the blue, and my dream SPoodle in terms of temperament, personality, brains, and color - inky black!
> 
> But then, I wouldn't mind having one in every color!


I love the way you wrote this...cute story, too! And, I'm with you...I think I will have one in every color, thank you!


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Brown was one of the colors I really didn't want. You just never know what they will fade out to be. I had my heart set on a black. When we went to see the pups, Charlie stole our hearts by a land slide. And of course he would be brown


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

cheryl4237 said:


> Brown was one of the colors I really didn't want. You just never know what they will fade out to be. I had my heart set on a black. When we went to see the pups, Charlie stole our hearts by a land slide. And of course he would be brown


My mini when I was a little girl was brown, and she did fade. But guess what; I ADORED HER!!!! (As you do your brown poodle!) Guess in the end, it really doesn't matter, eh? But, we can all dream...and of course, get another!


----------

